# Please help re: Yao Ming



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't get many rockets games in my area, I watch whenver they have them on tv. 

I know that yao can shoot, pass, run the floor etc, but to me from what I see on tv that Yao seems so passive/timid when it comes to rebounding. He doesn't try to go after the ball, but rather let the ball come to him. is it maybe because of bad positioning or something else?

Also, I think that the skills that Yao can and should improve on (if possible) are:

1) show more passion 

2) show more of a killer instinct on the court.

I don't know if you can teach a guy these things or not. I was so p.o. the last time rockets played pacers. He was getting abuse by miller, artest and o'neal and didn't do anything about it.

I don't know about you guys, but if i was 7, 6 300 lbs, I wouldn't let any guys bully me around.

I like the guay, but i really believe that 's what he need to do to become a dominant center like shaq, and not a good center comparable to rik smits.

what do you think?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> I don't get many rockets games in my area, I watch whenver they have them on tv.
> 
> I know that yao can shoot, pass, run the floor etc, but to me from what I see on tv that Yao seems so passive/timid when it comes to rebounding. He doesn't try to go after the ball, but rather let the ball come to him. is it maybe because of bad positioning or something else?
> ...


fair obersvation but some things that need to be considered;
the guy is not american,so he is never going to be a yelling and screaming type.
his rebounding position is top shelf,and in time with strength he will be one of the better rebounders in the league.
a fairer comparison would be kareem not smits.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I think passion and killer instinct will come with more time... man, he has barely played half an NBA season. I say that next year we will see a different Ming!

As American's we want instant everything. Fast food, ATMs, drive-throughs.... we must remember in basketball, it takes time to develop a game and skill... YM is a project...and after this year i think we will see more of an improvement. I am not setting any unrealistic goals for YM this year... I just want him to stay healthy and learn, learn, learn...


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah remember American ball is much faster paced too and tougher on the body. His body and mind needs to adapt. Give him time.. and as most rookies aren't ready for this transition their first year. That's why there's the "rookie wall", their body and mind run out of gas.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

*maybe*

you guys are right. I just wish that I can watch the rockets game, the whole game and not just part of highlights. sometimes, highlights don't do the player any justice.


----------



## cornflakes (Feb 23, 2003)

Im in ontario and only get to see a couple of Rockets games on the Score or Sportsnet and from the games I've seen.... yes its true. Yao is not as aggressive and intent on getting the rebound or going to the basket..... as he adjusts and becomes grounded in this game he'll probably do that more....but I've seen times when he drives for the rebounds and buckets he can totally dominate and control the game if he puts more 'drive' into it. 

Someone like him should be drawing tons of fouls and going to the line 10-14 times a night instead of his 2-4 times.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yao has already demonstrated his passion and desire to win. i've seen the guy screaming on dunks and all he cares about is basketball and winning. as previous posters have said, give him (and the rockets) some time.


----------

